
Birchbox Cuts About 12% of Staff - MattRogish
http://www.wsj.com/articles/birchbox-cuts-about-12-of-staff-1467136592
======
brogrammernot
I've been a subscriber since nearly the beginning but I'm not renewing. The
service itself has become incredibly subpar and they've screwed up quite a few
times. Add in the fact that they force you to use points or they expire and
the products are always overpriced. They had a bunch of customers and I
imagine I'm not the only one who no longer sees the value. This tells me more
about their product no longer holding the same value more so than the current
technology situation.

~~~
colept
Same experience here. I regret buying a yearly subscription as I just received
the same product two months in a row and another one I got a couple months
back.

~~~
grandalf
I got the man box and was pleasantly surprised that I actually ordered some of
the items (after a few boxes not ordering anything).

It's a shame they are losing Liz Crawford, she's top notch. I'll be curious to
see where she ends up next.

------
mrgreenfur
Maybe the 'box' industry will finally tone it down a bit. Who really needs
this kind of stuff so frequently?

~~~
gdilla
"rethink cost structures" \- says the CEO. Well, don't be in manhattan. Go to
Nebraska or Idaho or something.

~~~
princetontiger
I interviewed for a very senior finance role at a public company a few days
ago.

The entire group of analysts and managers is based in a southern US state,
while the executive team resides in NYC. Pretty crazy, but makes sense from a
business stand point.

~~~
Scoundreller
The question is: Could the exec team haved have lived in that state?

~~~
bigdubs
The question is: Could you have hired that exec team if it wasn't going to be
based in NYC?

~~~
xenadu02
The question is: Do most executives actually deliver enough value compared to
their pay? (No)

------
slowandlow
I had a phone interview with them and then checked their glassdoor. Needless
to say I'm not surprised about this.

------
therobot24
these monthly box things are great for xmas gifts, but get old fast

~~~
AznHisoka
I was a member of dollar shave club then realized it took me half a year to
use just 1 box.

I'm quite lazy and the razors are incredibly frustrating to open so I end up
just using 1 as long as possible. So I just quit my subscription and when I
need new razors I sign up again. Funny thing is the first month they always
give you a free shaver with the razors so it works out well for me. I want my
money's worth, damn it.

~~~
loeg
Just buy directly from Dorco on Amazon as needed. Dollar Shave just rebrands
Dorco products and marks them up.

~~~
wp1
I've always been impressed that Dollar Shave Club was able to build a business
around selling a single product available on Amazon for a higher price.

~~~
Scoundreller
I see the humour in it, but Amazon calls it a "reusable" good.

------
programminggeek
"X startup cuts 10-15% of staff" seems to be a meme lately.

------
crisopolis
Why must we always link to Pay Wall articles... :'(

~~~
gortok
For WSJ if you click the 'web' link above you'll get taken to the Google
result page for this article.

~~~
dangoldin
Another way is add /amp/ to the URL before /articles (ie
[http://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/birchbox-cuts-about-12-of-
st...](http://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/birchbox-cuts-about-12-of-
staff-1467136592)).

Sometimes it will do a subscription request but there are ways around that as
well if you look at the network inspector to see what it's requesting..

